# Apache Proxy Pass Through not working for applications that use DEV EXPRESS



## tired52 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am trying to setup a pass through on our apache proxy server, typically this is not any trouble but our developers have started using a product call DEV EXPRESS and I cannot figure out how to get my pass through to work. Here's what my pass through looks like
ProxyPass /tmsdev http://tmsdev.dot.missouri/
ProxyPassReverse /tmsdev http://tmsdev.dot.missouri/
The initial url is http://tmsdev.dot.missouri/RealEstate/AAH/LitterPickup.aspx
I am getting 404 errors on everything that has /RealEstate/DXR.axd......... The DXR.axd is something from DEVEXPRESS here's the error I'm getting.
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<html><head>
<title>404 Not Found</title>
</head><body>
<h1>Not Found</h1>
<p>The requested URL /RealEstate/DXR.axd was not found on this server.</p>
<hr />
<address>IBM_HTTP_Server/6.0.2.35 Apache/2.0.47 (Win32) Server at ghweb04 Port 80</address>
</body></html>


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have never heard of DEV Express before. Is this a free version of a microsoft program?


----------



## tired52 (Feb 13, 2013)

DevExpress is actually an a third party tool that our developers use it has different ui controls, reporting, etc., But I did get my issue resolved. I was hung up thinking it was because of something odd about devexpress but in fact I just needed an additional pass through that had nothing to do with devexpress. Thanks


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Glad you were able to fix this. If you are finished with this thread please mark it SOLVED in the top right under Thread Tools.


----------

